# Mage Advice



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

I want to get myself the mage rta, what do you guys think of it? is it good or a bad choice?
thanx in advance

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

@Tashreeq14 the Serpent Mini 25 is a way better buy!

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm.t26488/


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

and flavour wise and clouds wise... is it still a better buy?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> and flavour wise and clouds wise... is it still a better buy?



Flavour wise there is very little to beat a Serpent Mini 25!

If you want clouds then a Pharoah may be for you.

But the Serpent Mini 25 is the best all round RTA on the planet today!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

okay thanx... and building wise do you have any advice on where I can learn to build because as I will be new to the rta system

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> okay thanx... and building wise do you have any advice on where I can learn to build because as I will be new to the rta system



Single Coil Build


Dual Coil Build


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

which do you prefer the dual or single

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (2/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Tashreeq14 the Serpent Mini 25 is a way better buy!
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/wotofo-serpent-mini-25mm.t26488/



And Thanks to you Master @Rob Fisher Just had to get a silver and a black, at this point in time, enjoying these "little ones" more than I had expected.... I have to stop reading your posts and watching your videos, but Mastercard and Visa thanks you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide (2/10/16)

@Tashreeq14 You will really enjoy these liitle "babies", I personally prefer the single coil setup, just too lazy to swop decks, so silver is single deck and black is for the dual coil build


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> which do you prefer the dual or single



I prefer the single because it's quicker to rewick but I have 3 and 2 are single and one is dual coil. The flavour is very similar on both.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/10/16)

I agree with @Rob Fisher the serpent mini 25mm is excellent. I've been using the single coil deck exclusively and have no interest in messing around with the dual deck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

@Rob Fisher thanx I think you have really changed my mind on which rta I will want...

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

@Daniel I checked the serpent out and it has drawn me to like it and rob has kind of convinced me that I would love it and I think that I kinda am now thanx to him

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (2/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> @Daniel I checked the serpent out and it has drawn me to like it and rob has kind of convinced me that I would love it and I think that I kinda am now thanx to him
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


You will love it, the build quality on the tank itself is much better than the Mage.


----------



## Silver (2/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> You will love it, the build quality on the tank itself is much better than the Mage.



Lol - totally unrelated but am watching 007 on DSTV with Daniel Craig...
Then saw this post - hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> @Rob Fisher thanx I think you have really changed my mind on which rta I will want...



Great decision!


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

thanx again rob... and @Silver lol thats not a problem its amazing to hear and take in everyones input and I bet the 007 movie is action packed hey

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

and the tank capacity is also bigger than the mage right?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> and the tank capacity is also bigger than the mage right?



The Mage 24 is 3,5ml and the Serpent is 4ml... however just remember the Serpent mini 25 goes through juice at a rate of knots... and that's why the flavour is so good.


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

oh and that is what I want , oh please I would love me some of serpent with amazing juice... which type of wire do you think is best to use in the serpent?... specially if I want to buy pre-made coils?

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> oh and that is what I want , oh please I would love me some of serpent with amazing juice... which type of wire do you think is best to use in the serpent?... specially if I want to buy pre-made coils?



Make your own coil from Nichrome 80 - 24g. It's really simple... wind the coil the opposite way 7 wraps around a 3mmm or 3.5mm... wick with Cotton Bacon as per the video... Bingo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (2/10/16)

i love my mage , probably one of the best tanks out there flavor wise. decent clouds as well

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tashreeq14 (2/10/16)

I dont think i im.up.to build my own coils yet... for a start to myself I think I want to start off with pre build wire for 1st in the future I think.I will def get to building my own coils eventually

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (3/10/16)

I also love Mage. That why I have 3 of them lol.
It is very easy to build on and the wicking is not that hard. All you need to do is make bunny ears when you have the cotton through the coils then put the chamber over and screw it on. Cut the cotton about 2/3 of the length of the chamber them push it down and make sure the juice holes have no gaps then boom you are good to go. 

The drip tip should not be not be turned too tight because it will be a biatch to open. Vape band is your best friend to get it loose there.

But yeah the drip tip on the Mage is super comfy so I will look past the little "problems" if you can even call it that.

Edit to add
I see you are in CPT. I will be more than happy for you to try it out if you want.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tashreeq14 (3/10/16)

I woould love to try it out to test which 1 will be suited for me but currently you are way to for from where I am but thanx anyway

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (3/10/16)

Tashreeq14 said:


> I woould love to try it out to test which 1 will be suited for me but currently you are way to for from where I am but thanx anyway
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk



Buy one and if you not happy I'll gladly take it off your hands


----------



## Tashreeq14 (3/10/16)

lol... sure I will keep you up on that if I do lol

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pixstar (3/10/16)

Mage is excellent, as said above easy to wick and flavour is great.
The Serpent 25 (don't own one, I have the 22mm) is obviously great, just bear in mind you need a mod on which it will fit properly, the overhang on some of the pics I've seen might not appeal to you if you have OCD.
Another one to look at is the Goblin Mini v3 (22mm tank), excellent flavour and if get the extension tube it doubles the capacity to 4ml. It also has single and dual coil decks. It is not a cloud chaser's dream tank but if flavour is your thing, you just need single coil to satisfy you.


----------



## KlutcH (3/10/16)

I agree with @Rob Fisher regarding the Serpent mini 25..

I have the serpent mini 22 and I can only imagine how much better the 25 will be.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashreeq14 (3/10/16)

thanx... I think if I get the chance I will definitely try to test both put and see which 1 is for me

Sent from my ALE-L02 using Tapatalk


----------

